Ask HN: How has Coronavirus affected hiring at your company? - cgb223
======
brockmuellers
I was just going to ask this question! I'm currently unemployed and starting
to look for a job. I was looking forward to being picky about it - I'm
particularly set on finding a company that's working on climate change. Now
I'm wondering if I should lower my expectations. Maybe I should snatch up
whatever job I can before companies restrict or halt hiring. I'll need some
employment before all of this blows over.

It's scary to watch the chaos grow without the security of a paycheck (and all
the other perks and protections that come with a full-time job).

~~~
intellijdd
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22571009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22571009)

Just saw this in top ~30 posted about 3 hours ago so making sure you saw it!

------
probinso
Onboarding was done onsite for remote employees. Now onboarding is being done
remote.

------
goralph
Interviews and onboarding have gone remote, otherwise business as usual.

We have new starters scheduled for next week, and this is the first time we’re
onboarding people remotely. Sure is going to be interesting :-)

------
amerine
I’m unsure that it has impacted hiring yet. Or said differently, I haven’t
seen a change or slowdown, yet.

------
garethsprice
Large NYC corp - still business as usual, except all interviews are remote

